# ملف pdf لتعليم اكسل



## saleh_civil (10 يوليو 2007)

هذا ملف لتعليم اكسل مع امثلة توضيحية


----------



## the pump (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي صالح بارك الله فيك
تسلم الأيــــــادي


----------



## hassananas (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك
تسلم


----------



## saher_04 (10 يوليو 2007)

هلا

مشكور اخوي

وجزاك الله الف خير

تحياتي


----------



## agui (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمة الحياة (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Saudi Pro (11 يوليو 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## احمد الديب (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civilworks (11 يوليو 2007)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu

very good


----------



## abd83 (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## الجباريو (13 يوليو 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## شورى (14 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل وان شاء الله نستفيد
مشكور اوي


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (14 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ناهده (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ياأخي ألعزيز وبارك الله فيك على ألبرنامج


----------



## ممدوح انور (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmouda (14 يوليو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## engms.2006 (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شكرا جميلا تصفحت الكتاب ممتاز 

واتمني تزويدنا بكتاب يتضمن الدوال التي بالبرنامج وفائدة كل دالة منها لو كان عند حضرتك وقت

وشكرا ً جزيلا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 يوليو 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## وليد العاني (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (15 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ، وشكر الله لك


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mafa (16 يوليو 2007)

والله انتا راجل ميا ميا فعلا كنت محتاج برنامج يعلمنى اكسل
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## hany fraag (16 يوليو 2007)

متشكرين جدا يا باش مهندس على العمل الرائع


----------



## فتوح (17 يوليو 2007)

شكراً على الملف وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كونكورد (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي صالح بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (18 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام عبد الغنى (19 يوليو 2007)

الف مليوووووووووووووووون شكرا


----------



## ابو يسر (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا واثابك الله


----------



## firaswadi (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## mokh (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (19 يوليو 2007)

حلو جداااااااا


----------



## اشرف العراقي (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف العراقي (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saloha (21 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى سيد (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكوور على جهودك والى المزيد


----------



## الريح عبد العال (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك
تسلم


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan2006 (25 يوليو 2007)

accept my special thanks


----------



## civileng_amira (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (25 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من العطاء للمنتدى الرائع أخي saleh_civil


----------



## mousad1210 (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكوور على جهودك والى المزيد


----------



## eng_houssam (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## m.libya (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك:56:


----------



## المهندس الزنتانى (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اما بعد فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل ونفعك الله بة وسائر المسلمين


----------



## ميتركس العراق (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## الحسينى2003 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعبدالله يوسف (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجاح الجوراني (23 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## أروى الحسينى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى على المجهود .. و زادك الله من العلم :85: :85: :85: 
و اذا كان عندك شرح لباقى برامج الأوفيس نتمنى ان ترفعها فى اقرب فرصة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع :28: :28: :28:


----------



## عموور (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك


----------



## حسان2 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## داغر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

merci beaucoupe


----------



## وسام نادر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود


----------



## مهندس نواف (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

مشكور أخي صالح

ما قصرت وكل عام وأنت بخير



احمد الديب قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hornestman2000 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

thank's friend.


----------



## سيد طه محمد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم أيدك يا هندسة ملف قيم جدا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي صالح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م اسلام سلطان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deek_deek (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## allhgory (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mghebib (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راسم النعيمي (22 أبريل 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_frg (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كونكورد (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرآ لصنيعك


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (24 أبريل 2008)

م. صالح ..

انت انسان عجيب .. أنا كنت بدور على هالملف من أول ..

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس حسن (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياأخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي البغدادي (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي هكذا عهدناك


----------



## حيدر السباك (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للأخ صالح


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الرجل الصافي (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا عاى المجهود


----------



## اعجال (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على مشاركتك الطيبة ومنور ديماً ياغالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اعجال (28 أبريل 2008)

ونرجوا ان تزويدنا بالكثير من هذه المشاركات في المنتدى وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاصلى (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## habeeba (6 مايو 2008)

ميرسي جدا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ميدو سعيد (6 مايو 2008)

الف شكر بجد هايل ربنا يباركلك


----------



## بلدي (7 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك ومشكور على الملف


----------



## engmohamad (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafat (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خي


----------



## ابوالقاسم (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخي هاي الاشياء الناس مابعروها وبخجلو يطلبوها والحمد لله في ناس امثالك بيقدمو الفائدة دون ان نطلب منهم مشكور اخي:56:


----------



## العبقرية (24 يوليو 2008)

تمت التحميل جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابداع (24 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا للمهندس صلاح*

السلام عليكم
اشكرك 
جدا جدا
فقد وجدت ضالتي
ابو المعالي
:56:​


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكور والله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## رامي اورفة (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكوورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رامي اورفة (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## saleh_civil (25 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع من شارك على ردودهم 
وانشاء الله يكون فائدة للجميع


----------



## شاعر الشاعري (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرية (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

